# one huge teat one tiny teat



## ghostbuster (Jan 31, 2012)

So I just bought a Nubian nanny to hang out with my other milk goat. I bought her sight unseen. the owner said she was a little lopsided from nursing one baby. She had two and one died during a storm so she thinks the remaining one only nursed one side. I am very new to goats like 3 months new. Her large teat is huge. My other milk goat I can only use three fingers and she's easy to milk. This one teat uses my whole hand and is more difficult. The other teat is like an afterthought. It's barely noticeable about a quarter the size of the other and floppy. I can get milk out but it's hard to do. I've been milking the big teat and pretending to milk the small one too at least squeezing like I normally would and getting a drizzle here and there. I just figured it would stimulate it back into action. Could this large of a difference really be from a kid nursing only one side or is she just like this? How do I even her out a bit more? could there be another problem going on here? She supposedly had vaccinations etc and I did them again and dewormed as soon as I got here. She did have some poop stuck to her tail for a couple days after deworming like she had loose stools. I did give probios with the wormer and it could have just been the stress of moving her. Any help/info would be appreciated.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Did you make sure she is CAE Neg? If not I would get her tested asap. I would think that having her only being nursed on one side would cause her to be lop sided. That is true in humans. If a baby is only nursing on one side, the body would send the milk to that side. I am sure others who know more than I do will chime in. Good luck!


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Yes, if nursed out of only one side and not milked, the unused side will dry up.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

A picture would help if possible.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No you can't fix it. When one kid nurses from one side, that side engorges with milk and then dries up (she literally absorbs the milk that was in it). The side the kid nurses off of stays in full production. You could try to bring the other side into milk by experessing milk from it twice a day, but full production, not even close. She will be more even next year when she kids again and you milk both sides, but the one teat will always be larger than the other. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ghostbuster (Jan 31, 2012)

Should I let her dry up for now so i don't make it worse? I will try to get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

It doesn't matter. Milk what you can. Next freshening you can let the little teat stretch so it is more the same size. If you dam raise, tape the little one so the babies will be forced to use the larger. The little one will get a chance to stretch and fill for 12 hours between milkings.


----------

